
Why brands like Amazon unfriend actors like Swara Bhaskar - akbarnama
https://www.newslaundry.com/2018/05/08/swara-bhaskar-amazon-neo-liberalism-kathua-activism
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
To get headlines like this.

